# Moving Back



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

I am currently an officer with the LAPD (originally from Mass) and have been for the past 6 1/2 years. I am considering moving back to Mass for family reasons. Just wondering if anyone out there has left an out of state department to move back to Mass? Have you encountered any problems and were you exempt from attending the Mass Police Academy?

Take care out there and be safe


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I've considered the opposite, tell me about the LAPD!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Irishlacop";p="56652 said:


> I am currently an officer with the LAPD (originally from Mass) and have been for the past 6 1/2 years. I am considering moving back to Mass for family reasons. Just wondering if anyone out there has left an out of state department to move back to Mass? Have you encountered any problems and were you exempt from attending the Mass Police Academy?
> 
> Take care out there and be safe


I'm LAPD also, Rampart Area. Been on the job for 16 years. What division do you work? I'm from the South Shore. I can tell you a bit about moving back home. I looked into it a few years back.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="56659 said:


> I've considered the opposite, tell me about the LAPD!


It's a great job, always busy! Depending on what division you work, some are busier than others. Lots of gang and narcotics activity. We had over 500 homicides last year.

The starting pay is pretty good, especially compared to other major departments around the country. The weather is almost always nice so that makes for year round crime.

The city is 465 square miles with about 4.5 million people. We have 19 patrol divisions to work, not to mention all the specialized divisions. Thee are 9000 officers on the job now. It's a good place to work. The biggest drawback we have is the media and the local community groups. Some of them just don't like us!

There are a lot of guys on the job from Massachusetts. Most of us 'cause we couldn't get on back home. Come out and have a look!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I came back to Mass in '93 after being on the job in Florida for 7 years. I have been doing the private/state college gig while waiting for the ole' town to call. Mass will accept just about most academies. It all depends however on the council, your town's chief, and the appointing authority. But don't turn down the private gigs; you're fully sworn and most pay better than alot of towns. Northeastern University and Beth Israel are both hiring. Check out boston.com, click "jobs" and search under "police". You've got great experience; put it to work for you!


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

A buddy of mine moved back to MA after being on LAPD for 5 years and is now working here in a neighboring town. There is another former LAPD officer in another neighboring town as well. I'd say the only option you have would be to get on a college or non-civil service police department and then once you get back take the test for a civil service pd once you have residency again. I know that MA accepted his LAPD academy. Good Luck.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

We have an officer that came from the LAPD, as well as other officers who have come from out of state. There were no problems with his Academy but some in-house law review was done. I think like most people who return from out of state, he is astounded how liberal the courts are here, and how much our hands are tied by law when making misd arrests. I think he was also surprised in the lack of training especially tactics when dealing with situations. The academies are too busy teaching Community Policing, which should be left to the department to teach. Hope this helps! Anymore info just PM me and Good Luck!!!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

how does it work for assignments &amp; sector? needs of the PD ? whats the probationary time? do u get paid whilst in the academy? There are no details either, so if u want to make extra cash u gotta moonlight or get a 2nd job huh? ever since the movie swat and since i got into the series the shield i have thought about the lapd as a back up. just b4 some1 says it, its not cause of what they do in the TV, I am not delusional i know the difference between TV and real life. its because of the scenery, the weather and all the options watch the shield or boom town then watch NYPD Blue or third watch what PD appeals to u more? If i am going to work in a major city it would be LAPD, Chicago PD, or San Diego PD. what is up with the Ca Highway Patrol?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="56745 said:


> how does it work for assignments & sector? needs of the PD ? whats the probationary time? do u get paid whilst in the academy? There are no details either, so if u want to make extra cash u gotta moonlight or get a 2nd job huh? ever since the movie swat and since i got into the series the shield i have thought about the lapd as a back up. just b4 some1 says it, its not cause of what they do in the TV, I am not delusional i know the difference between TV and real life. its because of the scenery, the weather and all the options watch the shield or boom town then watch NYPD Blue or third watch what PD appeals to u more? If i am going to work in a major city it would be LAPD, Chicago PD, or San Diego PD. what is up with the Ca Highway Patrol?


You get full pay during the 7 month academy. You do not live at the academy while attending. Once you graduate, you are on probation for a year. You will be with an FTO for most of that time, but definitely the first 6 months. If you are squared away, during the next 6 months you won't necessarily always be with an FTO. You might be with another patrolman some of the time.

We don't have details out here. I wish! Some guys work off duty jobs doing security or whatever. Some guys just do police work and make their money in overtime and court time. It's a decent paying job. With overtime, you can make around $65,000 your first year. Over time, your pay will increase. It's not too difficult for a basic patrolman to make 90-100 thousand a year, as long as you don't mind putting in the overtime.

We are a very professional department. We shine our gear, keep our uniforms looking good, and carry ourselves with pride. Of course we too have our share of people who shouldn't be here but overall, I'm very proud of this department. I know a lot of guys from Mass that are on the LAPD and they all say the same thing, LAPD is a very good department.

The weather is always nice so crime doesn't really slow down, which is a good thing. There are 19 different divsions to choose from. The city is 465 square miles. When you figure that Boston is about 60 square miles and San Fransisco is 64 square miles, that kind of puts it into perspective. My division (Rampart) is only about 9 square miles but we have about 450,00 people tucked into that 9 square miles! We have about 300 sworn people assigned to Rampart. Other divisions are 60 or so square miles so some divisions are as big as the whole city of boston. There is a LOT to do on this job. Patrol is my favorite. Been doing it for 16 years. I would highly recommend it. Check out our website. It can answer a lot of your questions if I havent already. lapdonline.org


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

i moved back from lapd for family reasons. I was with lapd from 1996 to 2000. Most college dept's will accept LAPD academy, (it meets the requirements for the special state police powers). I found the transition from LA to mass quite difficult....I guess it all depends where you work. 

I have been working in mass for 5 years now and have adjusted fine.........

best of luck with your move!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

LA Copper";p="56835 said:


> EOD1";p="56745 said:
> 
> 
> > how does it work for assignments & sector? needs of the PD ? whats the probationary time? do u get paid whilst in the academy? There are no details either, so if u want to make extra cash u gotta moonlight or get a 2nd job huh? ever since the movie swat and since i got into the series the shield i have thought about the lapd as a back up. just b4 some1 says it, its not cause of what they do in the TV, I am not delusional i know the difference between TV and real life. its because of the scenery, the weather and all the options watch the shield or boom town then watch NYPD Blue or third watch what PD appeals to u more? If i am going to work in a major city it would be LAPD, Chicago PD, or San Diego PD. what is up with the Ca Highway Patrol?
> ...


Mike, You sure do have the Gift to Gab...........

:lol:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Finding Nemo";p="57232 said:


> LA Copper";p="56835 said:
> 
> 
> > EOD1";p="56745 said:
> ...


Thank you Dave, I take that as a compliment! I always try to put out as much info as possible, just in case people have other questions. I know I had lots of questions when I came out here.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Just an update on MPTC waivers. I heard of an NYPD officer that is not getting his waiver for the academy in Massachusetts, due to the new changes. Call the academy HQ before making the move. Good luck!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Yup Thats true, 
My old Partner from The BIDMC is a former NYPD Ofcr and he will have to go thru this academy for The city of Brockton......


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my posted question. A lot of information was provided and I thank you for that. If I could take this job and move back to Mass I would do it in a heartbeat, but once again that would be in a perfect world.

The problem I think I might have is expecting the same kind of action I see out here? I know its not possible, even in a big city like Boston. 

I would rather raise my kids back home in Mass, then out here in LA LA Land. It just aint the same out here and God help me if I ever start cheering for the Lakers.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Irishlacop";p="57276 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied to my posted question. A lot of information was provided and I thank you for that. If I could take this job and move back to Mass I would do it in a heartbeat, but once again that would be in a perfect world.
> 
> The problem I think I might have is expecting the same kind of action I see out here? I know its not possible, even in a big city like Boston.
> 
> I would rather raise my kids back home in Mass, then out here in LA LA Land. It just aint the same out here and God help me if I ever start cheering for the Lakers.


Boo Lakers!!!

You've got a PM Rob


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Irishlacop";p="57276 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied to my posted question. A lot of information was provided and I thank you for that. If I could take this job and move back to Mass I would do it in a heartbeat, but once again that would be in a perfect world.
> 
> The problem I think I might have is expecting the same kind of action I see out here? I know its not possible, even in a big city like Boston.
> 
> I would rather raise my kids back home in Mass, then out here in LA LA Land. It just aint the same out here and God help me if I ever start cheering for the Lakers.


Boo Lakers!!!

You've got a PM


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

northeastern is hiring 2 ofcrs........

here's a chance to move back and get a job. There is also an LA Copper working for northeastern.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i hear ya irish i wanna raise my kids back in MA. but i think its gonna take a miracle for me to be able to move back to eastern MA and work in LE.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1";p="57373 said:


> i hear ya irish i wanna raise my kids back in MA. but i think its gonna take a miracle for me to be able to move back to eastern MA and work in LE.


There are always openings in CT...and it's better then MA anyway! 8)


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

EOD1, if you're a vet, you should be good to go in Mass.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

What changes make it difficult to transfer to ma. From reading thier web site in regards to waivers it looks like its pretty easy?? Im just curious.

http://www.mass.gov/mptc/exemptions.htm


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Irishlacop, are you ready for the pace change in Mass.?? I've heard some stories of LAPD transplants in Mass, as far as their tactics on pulling people from their cars. Now, anyone who works with me will tell you that is my style!:wink: But apparently some departments around here frown upon that. And the way the court system is starting to go around here, I'm pretty sure that eventually they're going to ban sex from being fun. :roll:


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a change of pace (I guess?). I have been working in South Central LA for the past 5 years (3 in the gang unit). I am already getting tired of chasing these knuckleheads over fences and through back yards. Dont get me wrong, its fun and the end result is even better! But I wouldn't mind working for a small town department back home.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> And the way the court system is starting to go around here, I'm pretty sure that eventually they're going to ban sex from being fun. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: I am sure some liberal politician has already tried to push that through the legislature. Like everyone has said, if your coming back east, just wait to see how restricted we are in certain situations. Pretty soon the citizens will have the right to stop us in our cruisers.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

[. The academies are too busy teaching Community Policing, which should be left to the department to teach.


----------

